# IP-Adresse von Router rausfinden??



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Netzwerk hier... ich habe ADSL, welches einfach aus der Buchse in der Wand kommt; wenn ich meinen PC mit automatischer IP-Konfiguration anschliesse holt er sich eine 192.168.0.x IP, hat 192.168.0.1 als Standardgateway und alles klappt.

Ich moechte aber hier noch ein privates WLAN fuer meinen iPod und den Laptop haben. Daher habe ich jetzt einfach einen alten Gigaset-Router, der eh noch rumflog, dazwischengeschlossen, also PC -> Gigaset -> Wandbuchse.
Klappt auch einwandfrei mit automatischer IP-Konfiguration, PC hat Internet, Router hostet WLAN und iPod kommt ins Netz.

Leider ist das Gigaset noch irgendwie komisch eingestellt und hostet das WLAN ohne Passwort. Das wollte ich aendern, aber leider komme ich nicht in das Routerinterface rein! Sowohl PC als auch iPod sagen, dass die Standardgateway-IP 192.168.0.1 ist, aber da kommt man mit dem Browser nicht drauf (ich glaube, das ist weiterhin der DHCP aus der Wandbuchse).
Als ich den Router das letzte mal benutzt habe hatte er die statische IP 192.168.2.2, die ich vergeben habe, aber die klappt jetzt auch nicht mehr.

*Wie finde ich raus, welche IP der Router hat, und komme in das Webinterface rein?
*
Danke!


----------



## dot (2. Oktober 2011)

Du koenntest z.B. mit LANguard einen bestimmten IP-Bereich abscannen. Gefundene "Geraete" werden dann dort angezigt. Hilft dir aber dann maximal die IP-Adresse rauszufinden.


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

dot schrieb:


> Du koenntest z.B. mit LANguard einen bestimmten IP-Bereich abscannen. Gefundene "Geraete" werden dann dort angezigt. Hilft dir aber dann maximal die IP-Adresse rauszufinden.


 
Danke, werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

Oder mit einem Portscanner wie nmap im Netzwerk nach einem System mit einem offenen Port 80 suchen. Möglicherweise ist auf dem Router ein Filter aktiv, der den Zugriff aufs Webinterface nur von einer bestimmten Adresse aus erlaubt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Oder mit einem Portscanner wie nmap im Netzwerk nach einem System mit einem offenen Port 80 suchen. Möglicherweise ist auf dem Router ein Filter aktiv, der den Zugriff aufs Webinterface nur von einer bestimmten Adresse aus erlaubt.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Duerfte eigentlich nicht. Ich werde dann nmap auch mal probieren, vor allem weil LANguard kostenpflichtig ist und ich mit dieser Testversion hier anscheinend nur 5 IPs scannen kann.


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

Falls nmap zu umständlich ist (ich habe das noch nie unter Windows genutzt), kannst du dir auch mal den "Angry IP Scanner" ansehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2011)

Oder einfach mal den Router aus der Wandbuchse ziehen und dann nochmal versuchen ?


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal zu LanGuard: Der Scannt irgendwie nur meinen PC nach Sicherheitsluecken, nicht das restliche Netzwerk. Mache ich was falsch?



Jimini schrieb:


> Falls nmap zu umständlich ist (ich habe das noch nie unter Windows genutzt), kannst du dir auch mal den "Angry IP Scanner" ansehen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Hier aehnlich wie bei LanGuard, ich will dass der alles scannt, aber so sagt er mir "0 IPs specified, so nothing scanned". Wie kann ich alles scannen?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal den Router aus der Wandbuchse ziehen und dann nochmal versuchen ?


 
Schon probiert, wenn also nur mein Rechner am Router haengt und der keine weiteren Verbindungen hat, dann wird keine IP vergeben. Vielleicht ist der DHCP kaputt oder ich habe ihn abgeschaltet, weil ich den am letzten Einsatzort nicht gebraucht habe.


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt die Option bei LANGuard gefunden, die ganze Domain zu scannen, aber der scheint nur 3 Rechner zu finden... Rechner, wohl gemerkt, nicht sonstige IPs die im Netzwerk sein muessen.

EDIT:
Wenn man Zenmap nach 192.168.0.1-255 scannen laesst, tut der seinen Job auch. Fuer das 0.x Netzwerk gibt's auch vernuenftige Ergebnisse, fuer 1.x und 2.x hat er aber irgendwie Probleme und meint, dass JEDER der 255 Hosts "up and running" ist.

Fuer 0.x finde ich:

```
Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-10-02 15:01 W. Europe Daylight Time

Nmap scan report for LANCOM02_AACHEN.intern (192.168.0.1)

Host is up (0.0020s latency).

MAC Address: 00:A0:57:12:9D:C1 (Lancom Systems Gmbh)

Nmap scan report for lennartpc.intern (192.168.0.66)

Host is up.

Nmap scan report for lerinmac-pc.intern (192.168.0.101)

Host is up (0.0030s latency).

MAC Address: 00:23:DF:A9:A3:5E (Apple)

Nmap scan report for 192.168.0.105

Host is up (0.0020s latency).

MAC Address: F0:DE:F1:65:12:92 (Wistron InfoComm (Kunshan)Co)

Nmap scan report for endri-laptop.intern (192.168.0.156)

Host is up (0.00s latency).

MAC Address: F0:DE:F1:65:12:92 (Wistron InfoComm (Kunshan)Co)

Nmap scan report for fernando-5.intern (192.168.0.168)

Host is up (0.0010s latency).

MAC Address: 00:23:32:99:F5:47 (Apple)

Nmap scan report for valentina-vaio.intern (192.168.0.169)

Host is up (0.0010s latency).

MAC Address: 54:42:49:0B:1B:48 (Sony)

Nmap scan report for danielameister.intern (192.168.0.170)

Host is up (0.0010s latency).

MAC Address: 00:26:2D:95:C0:2B (Wistron)

Nmap done: 255 IP addresses (8 hosts up) scanned in 19.58 seconds
```

Wobei ich in den IPs nichts spannendes finde...

EDIT2:
Wenn ich das "Internetkabel" rausziehe und nur meinen Rechner mit dem Router verbinde, dann ergibt der Scan nichts (ausser mir selbst):

```
Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-10-02 15:05 W. Europe Daylight Time

Nmap scan report for 192.168.0.66

Host is up.

Nmap done: 255 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 27.22 seconds
```

D.h. der Router laeuft momentan einfach nur als Switch, kann das sein? Wenn ich nen normalen 100Mbit-Switch benutze, um Rechner zu verbinden, dann hat der ja auch keine IP. Aber das WLAN geht trotzdem irgendwie durch ins Kabelnetz...
Wie bekomme ich den Router  von einem Switch zu einem Router?


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hier aehnlich wie bei LanGuard, ich will dass der alles scannt, aber so sagt er mir "0 IPs specified, so nothing scanned". Wie kann ich alles scannen?


 
Beispielsweise indem du einen Bereich von 192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.255.255 angibst. Unter Tools -> Preferences -> Display würde ich noch einstellen, dass nur Hosts angezeigt werden, die auch auf Pings antworten. Unter Tools -> Preferences -> Ports kannst du dann noch die zu scannenden Ports einstellen, z.B. 80.

MfG Jimini


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Beispielsweise indem du einen Bereich von 192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.255.255 angibst. Unter Tools -> Preferences -> Display würde ich noch einstellen, dass nur Hosts angezeigt werden, die auch auf Pings antworten. Unter Tools -> Preferences -> Ports kannst du dann noch die zu scannenden Ports einstellen, z.B. 80.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Du meinst jetzt schon Zenmap, oder? Da gibt's bei mir kein Preferences (is auf Deutsch, aber auch im Werkzeuge-Menu habe ich nur vergleichen/filtern/suchen).

EDIT:
Noch mal eine andere Frage, kann ich ueber die MAC-Adresse irgendwie an das Geraet rankommen? Die steht ja unten drauf, und alle von Zenmap gefundenen Rechner stimmen damit nicht ueberein.


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt schon Zenmap, oder? Da gibt's bei mir kein Preferences (is auf Deutsch, aber auch im Werkzeuge-Menu habe ich nur vergleichen/filtern/suchen).
> 
> EDIT:
> Noch mal eine andere Frage, kann ich ueber die MAC-Adresse irgendwie an das Geraet rankommen? Die steht ja unten drauf, und alle von Zenmap gefundenen Rechner stimmen damit nicht ueberein.


 
Ich bezog mich mit meinem letzten Posting auf den Angry IP Scanner. Die MAC-Adresse hilft dir nur, das Gerät eindeutig zu identifizieren, ein Zugriff kann darüber aber nicht erfolgen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich mit meinem letzten Posting auf den Angry IP Scanner. Die MAC-Adresse hilft dir nur, das Gerät eindeutig zu identifizieren, ein Zugriff kann darüber aber nicht erfolgen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ach so. Dann lasse ich mal den wuetenden Scanner auf das arme Netzwerk los...

EDIT:
Der scannt jetzt bis 255.255 durch, aber ist nun schon bei 3.154 angekommen und hat nichts ausser den 0.x-ern gefunden. Ich glaube, da kommt nichts mehr, oder?


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt einfach einen Maser Reset mit dem Router gemacht, jetzt komme ich zumindest per WLAN ins Webinterface. Dafuer klappt weder das von mir eingestellte noch das Standardpasswort. Naja, mal schauen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

Hast du bei dem zwischengeschalteten Router eine aktuelle Firmware drauf?


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Joa, so aktuell wie's halt geht. Siemens hat shcon vor langem aufgehoert, die Geraete zu unterstuetzen. 

Bin jetzt auch im Routerinterface drin, es war einfach gar kein Passwort gesetzt. Naja, das koennten die ja mal im Manual schreiben anstatt so dreist zu luegen 

Damit ist  vorerst alles geloest.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Joa, so aktuell wie's halt geht. Siemens hat shcon vor langem aufgehoert, die Geraete zu unterstuetzen.
> 
> Bin jetzt auch im Routerinterface drin, es war einfach gar kein Passwort gesetzt. Naja, das koennten die ja mal im Manual schreiben anstatt so dreist zu luegen
> 
> Damit ist  vorerst alles geloest.


 Mal noch als zusatz:
Wenn der router,in dessen menü du willst,die ip 192.168.2.2 hat,dann kannst du das nicht mit einem rechner versuchen,der die ip 192.168.0.x besitzt.Wenn du also die ip deines rechners einfach manuell auf 192.168.2.x gesetzt hättest (gateway aber frei lassen,sonst meckert windows),wärst du auch in das menü deines simens-routers gekommen.


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Das koennte sogar sein. Ich meine aber, dass ich das versucht habe, noch bevor ich diesen Thread hier gestartet habe.


----------

